# showdown troller for sale



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Needs a little soldering on the board. the up/down buttons do not work. I can show you how to fix or have it fixed. $50


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Sold! Thanks Rspeters


----------

